# Fond ecran bleu apres un redemarrage, impossible de changer



## gaara_sensei (19 Juillet 2010)

salut,

je n'arrive pas a changer le fond d'ecran bleu que m'a mis OS apres un redemarrage , il ne veut pas me le changer .

probleme suite a quoi ????

thanks

Je déplace vers custo mais je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas de soluces&#8230;


----------



## Black-Knight (13 Août 2010)

Question bête tu as tenté clic secondaire changer le fond d'écran ??


----------

